# Tombs Raided



## BeaconSamurai (Nov 5, 2009)

I figure it was brain washed by some terrorist group or maybe it was a sleeper agent for the Russians. Pretty funny. I can just picture people complaining about how nothing is safe today, how no one has any respect, all up in arms and it turns out to be ......


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Very comical. I remember a similar incident years ago, of some thiefs who were stealing valuables from the bodies of the deceased; the 'grave robbers' turned out to also be oversized rodents (groundhogs)


----------

